# Painting over Ralph Lauren Suede.



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Probably a thread on this somewhere. The wife decided she wanted a different color in the bedroom which I had done in RL Suede. I've been dreading the day this was going to happen.

Used to be I skimmed the walls, sanded, primed and painted, and to be honest, I just didn't feel up to doing all that. I sanded the walls good with 100 grit paper, hit them with a coat of Gardz, and two coats of SW Cashmere. Wish I'd tried this years ago....

I have the old plaster walls, so worrying about the flatest surface possible wasn't an issue like it may be on drywall.

Of course, after it's done she decides the woodwork needs a new coat of paint to brighten it up. She wasn't buying the "trim before the walls" spiel.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> She wasn't buying the "trim before the walls" spiel.


:laughing:



Good to know about the scuff and prime and hopefully I will remember if I run across it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

pic or it didnt happen


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know about the scuff and prime and hopefully I will remember if I run across it. :thumbsup:


 
yeah !! i always wondered if it would work cause RL isnt that heavy of a texture but never had the balls to try it on a job .........thanks Wolf for bein the lamb on this one


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a showroom I did years ago in suede- and they haven't changed it like so many areas there because I said it would need the skim treatment.
Wonder if I can keep the bid to skim and do what you did...


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

you must really love her...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I have a showroom I did years ago in suede- and they haven't changed it like so many areas there because I said it would need the skim treatment.
> Wonder if I can keep the bid to skim and do what you did...


 great now he wont post pics lol ........hes one of those goody goody 2 shoes


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jenni said:


> you must really love her...


 because he is going to paint a room?

I just got done burning about 20 layers of paint off the back of my house and re painting. For me? I don't think so.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Years ago, when RL paint was new, I had failure on a job, but it was only in the R.L. room not the B.M. R.L. did not stand behind their product and of course blamed the applicator. Needless to say, the other 90% done in B.M. was fine. I have never used their products since. I can only use a product I believe in. They lost me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

A paint by a clothing designer...

It's such a mystery why it's an epic fail...


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I sometimes ask customers if they would buy a shirt from Benjamin Moore. They get the point.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I've got a few shirts from Benj...


----------

